# Herr der Ringe Online / The Elder Scrolls Online



## Sammelpass (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 
Ich habe jahrelang mit WoW verbracht (und etlichen Pausen) und bin nun irgendwie am Ende angelangt. Nicht ingame sondern was mich und das Spiel betrifft. Ich will das Spiel jetzt nicht irgendwie haten oder sonst was nur hat es sich für mich einfach erledigt. Das ist jetzt schon eine Weile her und irgendwie fehlt mir ein MMORPG. Ich dachte da so an HDRO oder TESO. Für beide habe ich auch ein ACC. Inklusive low Char. Beides spielen kann und will ich aber nicht. Es ist sozusagen mein Freizeitausgleich nach der Arbeit. Einfach in eine andere Welt abtauchen und Abenteuer erfahren. Ich bin großer HDR Fan habe allerdings gelesen das dass Spiel die Lizens nur bis 2017 besitzt. Wie es weitergeht weis keiner oder nur ich nicht. Will nix anfangen was nur noch 1 Jahr online ist. Oder wisst ihr mehr darüber? Die Alternative wäre TESO. Kann mich aber nicht so recht entscheiden. Suche einfach ein Fantasy MMO wo man auch mal alleine unterwegs sein kann. Am liebsten mit Housing. Und einer Heiler/Supporter Klasse. Vielleicht habt ihr ja ganz andere MMO's auf dem Zettel. Würde mich sehr über ein Feedback freuen. LG Eric


----------



## maxi7222 (10. Februar 2016)

Ich habe Herr der Ringe Online nur kurz angeschnitten weil es mir nicht gefallen hat und auch einige hacker und cheater rumliefen, The Elder Scrolls Online war schon eher mein Fall.Zwar hat es extrem viel Kritik gegeben (hauptsächlich wegen den abomment) aber die meisten Leute übertreiben einfach nur.Ich habe es extrem lange gespielt und endgame content ist aufjedenfall genug vorhanden.Da ich leider ein Spieler bin der sich nicht ewig in einem Spiel halten kann.Bin ich gerade am Warten auf ein neues MMORPG, es heißt BlackDessert, hat eine wahnsinns Grafik und das Quest system ist echt auch super. Es erscheint aber leider erst ab März.Ich packe dir mal ein Link dazu unten rein.Sry für die Rechtschreibfehler  .

https://www.blackdesertonline.com/


----------



## XeT (10. Februar 2016)

Ich denke das dir eine andere Story nicht gross helfen wird. Daher finde ich hdro keinen großen Unterschied. Elderscrolls gefällt mir dieses Egoding nicht wirklich. 

Spiele mit actionkampfsystem wie: Age of conan, blade and souls oder wildstar finde ich da schon besser und erfrischender.

Aber das Problem wird immer mit der Zeit kommen. MMOs entwickeln ihr Prinzip zu wenig weiter. Irgendwann kommt einfach die Lethargie, durch das immer gleiche.

Habe fast 9 Jahre MMOs gezockt. Das nachholen älterer Spiele durch Sales gefällt mir derzeit richtig gut.


----------



## Sammelpass (10. Februar 2016)

Danke für den Link. Leider ist es so das ich schon auf The Divison und Total War Warhammer warte. Ich glaube das werden zuviele neue Spiele. Vor allem alles im Frühjahr. Und dazu noch arbeiten und Familie. Dennoch will ich gerne ein MMO. Aber danke euch für eure Meinung.


----------



## azzih (10. Februar 2016)

Lotro hat ne sehr nette Community, einige Server sind auch noch voll und das RP ist natürlich stark ausgeprägt. Nachteile sind imo die sehr veraltet wirkende Grafik vor allem in vielen älteren Gebieten und das dröge Spielsystem und die furchtbaren Animationen. Imo macht es nicht halb so viel Spass den Charakter zu steuern wie in WoW.

Ich empfehle hier mal The Secret World. Tolles MMO mit sehr cooler Charakterentwicklung und starken Quests.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2016)

Ich spiele zurzeit Swtor wen ich mal dazu komme. 

Mir gefällt die ganze Klassen storys, sonst ist das eher mehr singleplayer Spiel für mich .
Die flashpoints( Dungeons, kann man nun in Einzelspieler Modus bestreiten) 

Aber wie gesagt mir gefällt die Storys sehr und habe halt vor alle Klassen durchzuspielen.


----------



## maxi7222 (10. Februar 2016)

Ich hab das auch gespielt bis LVL 25 und dann bin ich nur noch gestorben,glaube ich war einfach zu schlecht xD. Hab einen Jedi gespielt


----------



## Desrupt0r (10. Februar 2016)

Black Desert Online kommt jetzt dann raus, da gibt es Housing und momentan erst eine Suport Klasse. Das Spiel sieht klasse aus und  die Beta startet ihn 8 Tagen, geht 5 Tage und wird dann nach 4 Tagen endlich released. Wenn du Lust hast von Anfang an dabei zu sein, kann ich dir das Spiel empfehlen!


----------



## Sammelpass (10. Februar 2016)

Ja im ersten Post würde ich schon darauf hingewiesen. Hab mal fix ein lets Play geschaut und muss sagen es sieht nicht schlecht aus. Ich werde es mal verfolgen und schauen ob es in die engere Wahl kommt. Aber danke für Dein Post


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2016)

maxi7222 schrieb:


> Ich hab das auch gespielt bis LVL 25 und dann bin ich nur noch gestorben,glaube ich war einfach zu schlecht xD. Hab einen Jedi gespielt



Die haben jetzt Gefährten System verändert..die können alle heilen, muss nur auf ihre Porträt klicken und Rolle auswählen,
und die Skalieren mit deinem Char Werte..also ist egal was du den anziehst..müssen halt waffe haben..mehr nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die haben jetzt Gefährten System verändert..die können alle heilen, muss nur auf ihre Porträt klicken und Rolle auswählen,
> und die Skalieren mit deinem Char Werte..also ist egal was du den anziehst..müssen halt waffe haben..mehr nicht.



Eine der besten Änderungen im PvE bei SWTOR seit Marktstart, wie ich finde.
Ich habe früher immer das Problem gehabt das ich unnötig Zeit damit verbringen musste meine Begleiter auszurüsten damit die überhaupt nutzbar sind, das hat dann dazu geführt das man das irgendwann nur noch bei einem gemacht hat weil man ja noch vorrankommen wollte.
Jetzt kann man die wenigstens alle durchgängig einsätzen ohne sich groß Gedanken darum machen zu müssen ob die Ausrüstung überhaupt ausreicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine der besten Änderungen im PvE bei SWTOR seit Marktstart, wie ich finde.
> Ich habe früher immer das Problem gehabt das ich unnötig Zeit damit verbringen musste meine Begleiter auszurüsten damit die überhaupt nutzbar sind, das hat dann dazu geführt das man das irgendwann nur noch bei einem gemacht hat weil man ja noch vorrankommen wollte.
> Jetzt kann man die wenigstens alle durchgängig einsätzen ohne sich groß Gedanken darum machen zu müssen ob die Ausrüstung überhaupt ausreicht.



Ja da hast du Recht. 
Bsp bei mein Sith Krieger..musste ich f zwischendurch auf Vette verzichten..weil die net healen konnte..aber jetzt kann ich sie benutzen


----------



## repe (11. Februar 2016)

Also ich kann HDRO nur empfehlen. Es ist allerdings eher was für detailverliebte, gemütliche Spieler, die Story, Atmosphäre und RP mehr schätzen als Action, Progress und zackiges PvP. Die Community schätze ich auch *eher* älter und netter ein. Wenn du weiters ein Fan von Herr der Ringe bist, gerne bissi Atmosphäre aufsaugen möchtest und keinen Stress beim Spielen willst...dann könnte HDRO was sein für dich. Es hat sich auch viel geändert in den Jahren und ist sicher auch einsteigerfreundlicher geworden! 
Zu TESO kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich hab zwar auch reingeschnuppert, aber sicher nur <15h gespielt. Konnte mich nicht halten, obwohl ich seit Daggerfall alle TES - Spiele mochte. 
SWTOR hat mich auch gut gefallen, bzw. gefällt mir gut. Knights of the Fallen Empire ist echt super!

Edit: Bzgl. Lizenz...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 2017 dicht machen.


----------



## Sammelpass (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo repe,
danke für dein ausführlichen Beitrag, wenn es ok ist würde ich dir gerne mal eine PN schicken im Bezug auf LOTRO. Habe noch ein 23 Jäger aber als quasi Neueinsteiger sind mir viele Sachen ein Rätsel gweorden ^^ LG


----------



## repe (12. Februar 2016)

Nur her damit


----------



## Rasha (16. Februar 2016)

HdRo ist kein schlechtes Spiel, konnte mich aber nicht so fesseln wie Teso es getan hat. Bei letzterem geht das Spiel eigentlich erst richtig los, wenn man die Hauptstory durch hat und die Veteranenränge erreicht. Vorher kann man halt viel ausprobieren. Storytechnisch ist das 1a.

PvP ist bei Teso allerdings mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da es da gerne zu Laggs kommt. Aber naja, da sin die Server dran schuld...


Aktuell kommt eh nur MMO-Mist raus, also Asia-Grinder und PVP-Spiele.


----------



## Bongripper666 (4. November 2016)

repe schrieb:


> Also ich kann HDRO nur empfehlen. Es ist allerdings eher was für detailverliebte, gemütliche Spieler, die Story, Atmosphäre und RP mehr schätzen als Action, Progress und zackiges PvP. Die Community schätze ich auch *eher* älter und netter ein. Wenn du weiters ein Fan von Herr der Ringe bist, gerne bissi Atmosphäre aufsaugen möchtest und keinen Stress beim Spielen willst...dann könnte HDRO was sein für dich. Es hat sich auch viel geändert in den Jahren und ist sicher auch einsteigerfreundlicher geworden!


Da steht die Wahrheit!

Ich bin seit 2008 dabei und es ist und bleibt für Casuals das beste MMO auf dem Markt. PvP und Raids gehören nicht zu den Stärken von LOTRO, aber diese interessieren mich als Gelegenheitsspieler auch nicht. Und wenn man die Grafikoptionen ausreizt, sieht es auch immer noch sehr gut aus, auch die alten Gebiete. Die neueren (Rohan, Gondor) sowieso. Über die Lizenz mache ich mir auch noch keine Sorgen, da mit dem Spiel wohl immer noch genug Umsatz generiert wird und man auch noch nicht am Ende der Geschichte angelangt ist. Ich spiele mittlerweile meinen 3. Jäger und einen Kämpfer, die ich in aller Gemütlichkeit durch die riesige Welt lenke.


----------



## MOD6699 (21. November 2016)

Ich habe mir auch TESO geholt und bin bisher vollkommen zufrieden. Ist halt (etwas) wie Skyrim (nur ohne Schnee^^). HDRO hab ich auch mal gespielt, dass sagte mir überhaupt nicht zu, was aber am questen lag. Keine Ahnung ob sich das mittlerweile geändert hat, da es bei mir schon ewig her ist, aber grundsätzlich kann man bei HDRO nicht einfach so questen wie man will. Vollständig frei sind nur die ersten 3 Gebiete (davon 2 Startgebiete Lvl (??) 0-10) und ein weiteres Gebiet (Lvl 10-20). Danach kann man nur noch die epischen Quest spielen. Diese sind aber Lvlgebunden. Heisst bist du lvl 21 die Storyquest aber Lvl 26 scheiterst du gnadenlos daran. Dann kann man nur wiederholbare Quest (sammelquest Gedöns) machen. Das ist für mich nicht F2P sorry... Ich habe dann aufgehört obwohl die Welt, der Sound, die Atmo echt toll sind in HDRO. Wie gesagt keine Ahnung ob das geändert wurde, aber wenn dir jemand sagt, du kannst HDRo völlig frei kostenlos spielen und es ist immer noch so, dann erzählt er schrott. Meine Sicht der Dinge


----------



## Bongripper666 (21. November 2016)

Natürlich ist LOTRO F2P. Allerdings nur in dem Umfang, den man bei F2P erwarten kann. Ich kenne kein F2P Spiel, dass technisch und inhaltlich voll ausgereift ist. Wer F2P spielen will und dann ein Vollpreisspiel erwartet, dass ständig weiter entwickelt wird, hat das Prinzip von F2P nicht verstanden. Vor allem wird F2P bei LOTRO nur als eine Spieloption angeboten, das Abomodell wird nicht verschwiegen. Und dann muss nur noch 2 und 2 zusammenzählen können und weiß, worauf man sich einlässt.


----------



## MOD6699 (21. November 2016)

Wobei ich halt davon ausgehe das ich zumindest Questen kann, was hier nicht der fall ist. Ich kenne auch kein anderes F2P MMO das es so "regelt". Ich fand das irgendwie schwach und habe dann aufgehört. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass das HDRO den Hals gekostet hat. Ich meine wer spielt ein RPG ohne Quests?


----------



## Bongripper666 (21. November 2016)

Welchen Hals? Abonnenten hat LOTRO immer noch genug, sonst hätten die das Spiel schon längst eingestampft. Wie ich schon oben sagte, tot ist da noch lange gar nichts. Ob das F2P-Modell jetzt ausgereift ist oder nicht, dürfte das kleinste Problem eines solchen Spiels sein.


----------

